# Why not buy a 3d tv (You seriosly need to look into this)



## neyo (Oct 5, 2011)

Keep doing that and you'll go blind - The Drum Opinion (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## abhidev (Oct 5, 2011)

nice read neyo...


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 5, 2011)

told ya, 3d is no good until i can change my viewpoint to any arbitrary position.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 5, 2011)

Great read


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 5, 2011)

love your sig


----------



## ico (Oct 7, 2011)

Gimmick. That's what I have always said.


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Does this apply to a cinema 3d tv also, like the LG Smart tv?


----------



## Sarath (Oct 7, 2011)

Hmm looks like I should stop going crazy for a 3D TV now. My 3D games  

ico stop using that weird smiley for pete's sake *k.min.us/idASns.png


----------



## root.king (Oct 10, 2011)

nice bro.


----------

